# public verses private deer checked



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

anyone know where to find those numbers? we are asked public or private when checking a deer, so i'm guessing they are out there somewhere.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

I would like to see that also I hunt private but drive by the Grand River wildlife area 3 times a week and never have seen a deer there in 2 years? I thought about checking it out but not seeing any has given me second thoughts.


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Some guy on here recited Boone and Crocket numbers also. What a joke, Those numbers are also coming from tightly controlled areas where hunter access is limited. My guess would be that 75% of those in the last 5 years are either taken in a high fence area or very close to one. These people are absolutely kidding themselves if they think Ohio's deer herd is currently thriving. I want action and I want it now. I will be continuing this conversation with my state rep.


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

If I read the !#numbers correctly 27% of the deer checked last year came from land owners or private land.

Landowners are not required to purchase a hunting license or deer or turkey permits to hunt on their property. However, by law, successful landowners must complete the game check process. Last year, landowners accounted for 27% of the reported harvest. Landowners would include both absentee as well as individuals residing on the property. Thus, factors such as amount of undeveloped land, proportion of county residents that hunt, and deer numbers are likely to affect the distribution of landowner harvest in the state. In 2012-13, landowners accounted for 44% of the reported harvest from Meigs County. Washington County held the second spot at 40%, while Perry, Gallia, and Scioto counties shared a three-way tie for third place at 37%.

link:
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/pdf/pub304.pdf


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

hopin to cash said:


> Some guy on here recited Boone and Crocket numbers also. What a joke, Those numbers are also coming from tightly controlled areas where hunter access is limited. *My guess would be that 75% of those in the last 5 years are either taken in a high fence area or very close to one*. These people are absolutely kidding themselves if they think Ohio's deer herd is currently thriving. I want action and I want it now. I will be continuing this conversation with my state rep.


I know you are all wound up and all but that fact would be that 0% of Boone and Crocket entries the last 5 years came from a high fence operation.


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

So maybe were not talking high fence but when was the last time we heard of a Boone and Crockett coming from that Public Land down the road? This article clearly states the
man was hunting on a track of land dedicated to heard management and selective harvest.

If you&#8217;ve followed the Rack Report for more than a year you may recall a giant Ohio buck killed by JT Kreager last September.

Well, this is almost that same story.

In September of 2010, Kreager killed a giant 195-inch typical in Ohio after finding the buck with meticulous scouting, trail camera use and waiting until conditions were ideal before moving in.

In October of 2011, Kreager found a giant buck in Ohio with meticulous scouting, trail camera use and waiting until conditions were ideal before moving in.

&#8220;Yeah, it is kind of funny just how similar the circumstances were between these two bucks,&#8221; Kreager said. &#8220;But there were some pretty big differences too.&#8221;

Among the biggest differences was where Kreager killed this year's buck. It was not only on a different property, but on a property three hours from his Ohio home.

&#8220;I was hunting with Sunfish Valley Outfitters and they offer a DIY archery hunt,&#8221; explained Kreager. &#8220;So I headed down in March to walk around, put out some Trophy Rocks and hang cameras. And then I was down there probably once a month during the summer. It certainly wasn&#8217;t convenient, but that effort helped me find a couple of good bucks, and this buck was the biggest one I&#8217;d found on any of the places I hunt. So he&#8217;s the one I went after.&#8221;

More importantly than just finding the deer, however, was finding a buck that was moving in daylight.

&#8220;That&#8217;s the real key to this early-season stuff,&#8221; Kreager said. &#8220;In the early season pattern, if you&#8217;re not getting daylight pictures of the buck going to a food source, you&#8217;re probably not going to kill him. That&#8217;s just the way it is. So I start eliminating those areas where I&#8217;m not getting daylight photos.&#8221;

Kreager, who owns and operates NextHunt.com, which is a site dedicated to sharing information about guides and outfitters, stayed in touch with the folks at Sunfish Valley and waited for the right conditions to make his move on the big 12-pointer that was, indeed, moving in daylight.

&#8220;That was really tough &#8211; waiting for the right conditions,&#8221; Kreager said. &#8220;Much like last year, the critical thing was actually forcing myself to stay out until the wind was right.&#8221;

There was more to it than simply waiting for the right wind. There was some serious woodsmanship involved as well &#8211; or at least &#8220;windsmanship&#8221; learned while hunting the mountains of the West.


Trail camera photos of the big 12-point moving in daylight were vital information to Kreager.
- See more at: http://www.realtree.com/hunting/art...report-back-back-booners#sthash.QBL3pLsc.dpuf


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Deer must grow old to become big.

Deer do not have as much opportunity to grow old on land where indiscriminate deer harvest takes place by hunters. 

If hunters do not kill everything they see when they see it on private or public lands they deer would achieve an older average deer class and have larger headgear.

Large deer growing potential is not exclusive to private land. A deers antlers during development do not grow smaller because the deer is growing them on public property.

The reason there are less large deer on public property is because the hunters, *not the ODNR*, kill them when they are young.

With so many becoming frustrated with the deer population and access to quality deer hunting I would expect public hunting for deer to get better over the next few years as hunter numbers drop.

I'm sure that you realize that the deer hunter statewide success rate averages around 35%, year after year, after year.

So what is your idea to improve public property deer hunting?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

hopin to cash said:


> Some guy on here recited Boone and Crocket numbers also. What a joke, Those numbers are also coming from tightly controlled areas where hunter access is limited. My guess would be that 75% of those in the last 5 years are either taken in a high fence area or very close to one. These people are absolutely kidding themselves if they think Ohio's deer herd is currently thriving. I want action and I want it now. I will be continuing this conversation with my state rep.


I see you're still making wide sweeping, completely false statements based on nothing. Well done. Make sure you tell your state rep all about it.

As far as your original question, you really need to learn how to use a search engine.

As you'll see, it's a very small percentage of guys who are "decimating" your public land deer herds.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

Lundy said:


> Deer must grow old to become big.
> ...indiscriminate deer harvest takes place by hunters.
> 
> hunters... kill them when they are young.
> ...


+1000

I always see at least a few people talking about getting their limit..in every zone that they possibly can. The people must be concerned over the high deer population, as is the DNR.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> I see you're still making wide sweeping, completely false statements based on nothing. Well done. Make sure you tell your state rep all about it.
> 
> As far as your original question, you really need to learn how to use a search engine.
> 
> As you'll see, it's a very small percentage of guys who are "decimating" your public land deer herds.


You really need to learn how to read. I made no wide sweeping false statements. now as far as MY original question, my search engine found the same as yours. A chart with type of land hunted, not deer checked.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, I can't really tell two boobs apart....HopinToCash....HopinToCash2... whatever. 
I'm SURE its just a huge coincidence....

As far as the chart, where do you think the ODNR gets the answers to "what type of land did you hunt"?
Could it be when a hunter checks in his deer? Land type hunted: Private/public
Or are they going out and surveying hunters in the field?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Bubbagon said:


> Well, I can't really tell two boobs apart....HopinToCash....HopinToCash2... whatever.
> I'm SURE its just a huge coincidence....
> 
> As far as the chart, where do you think the ODNR gets the answers to "what type of land did you hunt"?
> ...


The charts indicates that the data is derived from "hunter surveys" I certainly get a survey in the mail each year, more recently the surveys can be filled out on line. I do know that a very small percentage of requested surveys are actually returned to the ODNR each year.

Maybe the data comes from a combination of reported harvest and hunter surveys, I don't know but it does say the data is from surveys not reported harvest.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Well my 171 1/8 net Booner was shot on private but if came off of a very big public piece of land. Matter of fact it was the second booner seen that week, the first one was bigger and it too was on public. I just happen to have access to the backside which gets very little pressure. Put in your time scouting and and study the topos you have plenty of time till next year. There are some very remote public areas available but most people wont put in the effort. I never used to hunt these areas because I worried about things like the drag after the kill then a family friend told me "you don't shoot small ones or does back there, kill it then worry about getting it out" no truer words said.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> Well, I can't really tell two boobs apart....HopinToCash....HopinToCash2... whatever.
> I'm SURE its just a huge coincidence....
> 
> As far as the chart, where do you think the ODNR gets the answers to "what type of land did you hunt"?
> ...


as far as boobs go there is a left one and a right one, there are big ones and small ones, perky ones and saggy ones. so now you know about boobs. as far as deer go, when you check a deer your asked public or private land, so i would guess that there is data somewhere to tell how many have been checked on public verses private and how the trend has been over the years.

HOPIN TO CASH is my brother and he is a tad bit more eccentric than me HOPINTOCASH2


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

What are you guys hoping to cash?


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> What are you guys hoping to cash?


it's a fishing thing


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Bubbagon said:


> What are you guys hoping to cash?


For that matter...wtf is bubbagon?


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Ohio's public lands are never going to produce real high quality hunting. This state has a high hunter density and not that much public land. There are some spots that get less pressure than others, but as a whole they get hunted fairly hard. Many people hunting public areas just want to kill a deer. They don't pass an opportunity to shoot a deer, any deer. I have been driving around public areas for many years just to see what's going on. I now see more nonresident plates than Ohio plates. I see many small bucks in their trucks. When they don't see that monster after 4 or 5 days of hunting they just want to fill a tag. This is during bow season. Until the majority of public land hunters start trying to let deer live and mature the hunting will be what it is today. It's the tragedy of the commons.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

supercanoe said:


> Ohio's public lands are never going to produce real high quality hunting. This state has a high hunter density and not that much public land. There are some spots that get less pressure than others, but as a whole they get hunted fairly hard. Many people hunting public areas just want to kill a deer. They don't pass an opportunity to shoot a deer, any deer. I have been driving around public areas for many years just to see what's going on. I now see more nonresident plates than Ohio plates. I see many small bucks in their trucks. When they don't see that monster after 4 or 5 days of hunting they just want to fill a tag. This is during bow season. Until the majority of public land hunters start trying to let deer live and mature the hunting will be what it is today. It's the tragedy of the commons.


One of the survey's I took last year for the ODNR asked if you would like to have a portion or particular area of public ground managed more intensely for mature animals. Maybe something's in the works?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Snook said:


> One of the survey's I took last year for the ODNR asked if you would like to have a portion or particular area of public ground managed more intensely for mature animals. Maybe something's in the works?


That was a question they asked but when on to define their "management" as a much reduced access by hunters on public hunting lands


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

I know it's in the numbers somewhere...

What does the state claim that the deer hunter success rate is?

Do they take into consideration the people that hunt private land and do not buy a license. 

Ex: Talked with a few hunters in my area that used to harvest nice numbers of deer regularly on there local farms. The past few years they have harvested very low numbers of deer. They never buy a license or deer tags but always legally harvest and check them in. This past year a few even said they weren't hunting because they didn't think there were enough deer on there own land. (over harvest maybe, but I suspect more than that)

Are they considered when the state gives a hunter success rate?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I can't answer for sure how private landowners are counted towards participation or success rate.

I can tell you that the hunter success rate, not filled tag rate, is around 33-36% all previous years no matter what the population and harvest numbers have been


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ranger487 said:


> I would like to see that also I hunt private but drive by the Grand River wildlife area 3 times a week and never have seen a deer there in 2 years? I thought about checking it out but not seeing any has given me second thoughts.


i have a buddy that has a house just off of 534 and his property borders on the GR public hunting and almost everytime i go and visit i see deer in the fields behind his house, the fields across the road or i almost hit them on my way home. GR is loaded with deer.


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Lundy said:


> I can't answer for sure how private landowners are counted towards participation or success rate.
> 
> I can tell you that the hunter success rate, not filled tag rate, is around 33-36% all previous years no matter what the population and harvest numbers have been


What did they use for giving a success rate? How do they account for the hunters that don't buy a license or deer tag and never see a deer? 


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Some of the answers to many of your questions are here.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Hun...s/DeerHarvestSummary/tabid/24114/Default.aspx


----------



## Big Mo (Oct 25, 2006)

Fyi, I hunt pubic land only, got a big doe, warden was at butcher shop aging deer. Aged the doe at 4.5 years, said only 1.5% of ALL deer in Ohio are 4 or older, sounds like private or public not as many old deer as we all may wish. I am a meat hunter so just like to see a lot of deer and keep my son entertained hunting together.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I think more than 1.5% of deer in Ohio are older than 4 years old.I hunt in a area that is mostly fields with just small plots of woods the deer around here see a lot of pressure like most state areas. I have had a trail camera out for 3.5 months it looks over my bait pile. 90% of the deer I have pics of hardly ever move during daylight. The dumb deer in high pressure or state areas in Ohio are dead. The ones that are still alive are alive for a reason they are smart they stay in thick areas hard to hunt or move only at night unless they get pushed.Yes the numbers are down and the state is allowing in my opinion to many does to be killed but there are still plenty of deer in Ohio just have to spend more time scouting and hunting. A large number of the 30-40% are guys who put in the work not members of the orange army who grab a shotgun and 15 slugs go sit in a random spot in the woods during gun season and hope a trophy buck happens to walk past.


----------



## Big Mo (Oct 25, 2006)

I pushed back on him too as to the stat, he said when you consider predation, car hits and hunters, it is accurate. he was convincing but I am not taking it to bank.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

that stat sounds like more of an opinion based off the deer he sees come through. Those numbers will for sure vary across the state so making a claim for the whole state can't be accurate. Of the deer in my area from running 6 cams 24/7 365 for the last 3 years I would say the number for me is closer to 25-30%, that's just based off of the deer I can identify from one year to the next not guessing on new comers. The number for males is probably closer to 10% but buck traffic is minimal for most of the year so I don't know that my estimate is accurate. This is a farm/residential checkered area, my property (old pasture/new growth forest) lies between several houses and small to medium ag fields all over with with large (several miles) county ag fields a quarter mile to my east. But again this is just my observation, not the entire states average deer population age


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

Perhaps he was speaking of the deer harvested? Either way I do believe that very few make it to 4 yrs old.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

hopintocash2 said:


> anyone know where to find those numbers? we are asked public or private when checking a deer, so i'm guessing they are out there somewhere.


10% of the harvest comes from public land. 

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/pdf/pub304.pdf

Page 3 about two thirds down


----------

